# Pourquoi eye TV beug ?!!



## javavite (2 Octobre 2015)

Salutttttt 
Étant donné que je ne peux pas vivre sans l'amour est dans le prés...
Bref. J'ai une clé USB eye TV Elgato qui affiche : service inactif, dès que je branche mon MacBook sur le secteur. 
Quand je le débranche du secteur le service re fonctionne la TV fonctionne. Comme si le fait de brancher l'ordi Ca faisait un aimant du champ électrique ( je dis n'importe quoi mais je suis médium des pannes ( meme voiture ) ( ha ha )
1- j'ai fais une MAJ de eye TV
2- Le signal est à bloc genre 80 % Ca ne vient pas de là 
3- Ca fait presque 5 ans que j'utilise cette clé USB ( celle ci doit avoir 2/3 ans) sur mon MacBook et je n'avais jamais eu aucun problème. 
Merci de vos futures suggestions en langage vulgarisé svp
Javavite 
Bisous


----------

